# What is your best friend's type?



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm an INTP and my best friend is an ISTP. Beware our Ti-dominance!


----------



## AintGotNoExpressions (Aug 29, 2011)

ISTJ
ENTP
ENFP
INFJ
INFP
INTJ

I can't choose.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

My best friends are an INFJ, ESFP, INFP, ENFP (x4), ENFJ, ENTP (x2), INTP (x2), and ENTJ. 
So much N, especially Ne. I have no idea how I found so many N's. N magnets?

I'd say my bestbestbest friend is the INFJ, though.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

My best friend is an ENFP. 

My other close friends are ISTP, INTP, ENTP, INFJ, ESTJ, ENTJ, ESFJ (x2), ENFJ.


----------



## Samurai Blur (Oct 28, 2010)

JenovaProject said:


> My best friend is INTP.


My best friend is INFP and wrote waht I quoted. haha.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm ISFJ and my best friend is ENTP. DDDD.


----------



## 073071048 (Oct 2, 2011)

My best friend is an ISFP. We don't really talk a lot but we have some sort of awkward connection between us, heh. 

Close friends include ISTJ (x4), INFP, INTP. One group is mostly of J Sensors and another mostly of P Intuitives. Almost all introverts. The two groups are somewhat interconnected, so I "have the best of both worlds".


----------



## Theyknow (Oct 23, 2011)

He's the standard INTP.


----------



## princess82 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a really good friend who's an ISFJ.


----------



## Chrysantheist (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't have really best friends... my two closest friends though (by which I mean the people who know the most about me and I feel most comfortable going to if I need them) are INTJ and INFJ. I have another really close friend who is an INFP and one that is an ESFP. Generally I seem to get along best with NFs and NTs.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

An option is missing: no best friend. But if I had one I imagine it would be an INTJ or ISTJ.


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

My biffles: ENFP, INTP, ENFP, ENFP 

I have a direct one-on-one relationship with each of them, and we like to talk ALOT about philosophy. I have no idea how I attract so many ENFPs as close friends (theres more!).


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess my best friend right now is INTP.
However best is a rather loose term that children play.

The types I'm choosing to associate with at a regular basis is INTP, ENTP, ENFP, ESFP, INFP.
That is five people who is quite alot for an INTJ stereotypically speaking.


----------



## Jazzlee (Aug 28, 2010)

Nobody here with ESTJ best friends? Oh well. Guess that makes me unique 

Other best friends: INTJ, ENTP. Former ones (as of recent years) - ISFP, ISFJ.

I associate with all types, really. I can be friends with anyone... being _close_ friends is another issue. But as long as you don't go about breaking my personal rules (i.e invading my space, offending my friends, etc), I could care less for your MBTI type.


----------



## paintfish (Jun 7, 2011)

Most of my closest friends are INFJ, we always get each other and don't have to do a lot of explaining when we're discussing things. I'm very grateful they are in my life 

I also have an ENFP friend who is awesome!!


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

My 'best friend' is an INTJ, although 'best friends' is quite the silly term to use as a description for a relationship that transcends the need for such generalizing and conventional relationship descriptions. Nonetheless I think that if others saw me and him interact with one another, they would say that we were best friends. So, I guess the label is accurate enough. The INTJ-INTP dynamic is a very interesting and fruitful one, I believe. This INTJ and I usually share the same ways of looking at matters, but we use completely different 'filters' to process our experiences and impressions, which makes it very interesting to simply bounce ideas off of each another.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

My closest friend at the moment is an INFP. The group that I'm closest to consists of ISFx (most likely ISFJ), INFP, INFP, INTJ, ISTP and an ISTJ. Other close friends include an ESFJ, what I think is an ESTP and another ISTJ.


----------



## Precious Stone (Jun 13, 2009)

Just made my friend take the test. She is an ENFJ. Go figure!


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't exactly have a "best friend", but the one I spend the most time with is an ESTP.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

best friend: INFP
other very close friend: INFJ
boyfriend: ENFJ/INFJ (smth inbetween)
very close group of friends: INTJs, ENTJs

so they are Ns and they are Js mostly XD

worst person: ISFJ - omg! thats disaster


----------

